# Cpc-a



## kulwinder (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi everybody,
I am looking for a job in Dallas, Texas with my CPC-A status!


----------



## kasandra (Apr 20, 2011)

Good Morning kulwinder!

Could you please send a resume to me at kasandra.bradley@apogeephysicians.com.


----------

